

HTTPS (SPDY) is faster than HTTP - wspeirs
http://www.httpvshttps.com/

======
christop
This website is basically a fancier version of
[https://http2.golang.org/gophertiles](https://http2.golang.org/gophertiles)

While cool, both websites are making an unfair comparison to the way that
HTTP/1.1 is normally deployed for such sites, as neither demo uses hostname
sharding.

------
infogulch
I noticed that for https in chrome the images load (mostly) in order, whereas
for http they're loaded in random order. However in firefox both cases load in
order.

Why does chrome load resources in random order in http?

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8682883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8682883)

~~~
wspeirs
As the one who submitted this link... I'm curious why HN didn't simply point
me to the original post? Sorry for double-posting :-\

~~~
dang
Had you used an identical URL, it would have. Beyond that, we leave the dupe
detector fairly weak so that good stories have multiple chances to get
attention.

Better duplicate detection is one thing we hope to work on fairly soon.

------
silentbits
Firefox HTTP: 3.239 s Chrome HTTP: 11.209 s It cheated...

~~~
infogulch
In chrome I get http: 3.2-3.9s, https: 1.8-2.6s. Try it a couple more times,
maybe it was a fluke.

Edit: And for firefox: http: 2.6-3.8, https: 2.9-3.8.

Edit2: Changed times to ranges.

